# Neuer Monitor 27 oder 32 Zoll



## masterag (11. November 2019)

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt ein neues System zugelegt ud bin nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor.

Grafikkarte ist eine RX5700.

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall 144HZ und eine WQHD Auflösung. Bei der größe kann ich mich leider nicht richtig entscheiden,
soll aber mindestens 27Zoll sein. Ic hweis halt nicht wie die Unterschiede mit dieser Auflösung zu 32 Zoll sind.

Genutzt wird der Monitor Hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten und zum Zocken diverser Games, wobei ich mehr Arebiten werde als Zocken.

Preis sollte auf keinen Fall über 400€ gehen.

Wer kann mir hier helfen.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. November 2019)

Unter "Geizhals.de" findest du eine Fülle an Monitoren (16:9), die weit unter deinem Budget liegen.
Wer einmal mit "Größer" gezockt hat, will in der Regel nicht mehr mit "Kleiner" Zocken.
Mit der höheren Auflösung kann die Aufstellentfernung im Vergleich zu FHD gleich bleiben.
Von 27" auf 32" vergrößert sich der Pixelabstand, heißt nur mal als fiktives Maß genannt, von 0,23 auf 0,27.
Einen allgemeinen Anhaltspunkt, bietet die Angabe zu "ppi".
Neben den von dir gewünschten 144hz, sollte dir auch die Reaktionszeit wichtig sein, obwohl die Angaben von 1ms kaum einen reellen Wert darstellen, sondern nur als allgemeiner Richtwert, hauptsächlich zur herausstellenden Eigenwerbung der Hersteller geeignet, anzusehen sind.
Man sollte sich auch bewußt sein, wenn man sich diese sehr viel mehr Breit, als Hoch (z.B.)21:9 Monitore anschafft, das nicht jedes Game dieses Seitenverhältnis korrekt flächenfüllend darstellen kann!
Bei "Prad" findet man reichlich Test bei denen man Fernseher und Monitore auf Hertz, Bild und Signalverzögerung und vieles anderes prüft.
Beachte bitte, das man die getestete Modelle, nicht mit ähnlich klingenden Modellen in den direkten Bezug stellen soll, da sich teils eher gravierende Unterschiede auftun.

Man sollte, wenn es auch mitgetestet wurde, die Bildqualität, in niedrigeren Bildauflösungen, als das was der Monitor maximal darstellen kann, anschauen, denn da kann schnell auch nur Matsch sichtbar werden und das Zocken deutlich älterer Games, wird feudlos.

Über Dinge wie G-Sync(Nvidia), oder Freesync/Freesync2 (AMD), entscheidet der Grafikkartenhersteller welches du nutzen kannst, außer bei Adaptivsync, geht's mehr, oder weniger bei beiden.
HDMI 2.0 und Display-Port 1.4 sind zur Zeit das Beste was man haben kann, aber auch nur wirklich nutzbar mit dazu extra ausgewiesenen Kabeln, die z.B. UHD/4K mit 60hz durchlassen können.
Ob man eine Pivot-Funktion (Monitor von Waagerecht nach Senkrecht drehbar) des Monitors braucht, oder eine Höhenverstellung, liegt im Auge des Betrachters, oder deiner Gewohnheit.
USB-Anschlüße und Lautsprecher muß man eigentlich nicht unbedingt haben.
Viele Extrawünsche treiben in der Regel den Preis nach oben, speziell aber das G-Sync-Feature, welches du mit der RX 5700 eh nicht nutzen kannst.


----------



## Rolk (11. November 2019)

Was hattest du denn vorher für einen Monitor. Bei der Pixeldichte würde ich mich zumindest nicht verschlechtern wollen.


----------



## masterag (11. November 2019)

Aktuell habe ich einen LG 23 Zoll FHD.

KAnn mich halt nicht Entscheiden ob 27 doer 32 Zoll. Tendiere natürlich zu 32Zoll


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. November 2019)

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung sage ich dir, dass die höhere Pixeldichte bei 27" für mich angenehmer beim Arbeiten ist, aber die 32" "cooler" beim Zocken. Wie schon erwähnt wurde kommt es auch auf den Sitzabtand an, aber das musst du selber wissen, da wird dir jeder was anderes erzählen. Meinen aktuellen 28" habe ich nicht näher oder ferner stehen als den 24" oder 32".

Mit 32" bekommt man aber nur VA-Panel. Besserer Kontrast als IPS, aber nicht ganz so gute Farben und zum Spielen hinter IPS und VA. Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ob dich ds stören wird oder es sich für dich lohnt. Wenn du mehr mit Bilder machst, dann solltest du eher über IPS nachdenken.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. November 2019)

Wenn man die ppi im Verhältnis betrachtet, ist 23" FHD mit mehrheitlich 93 ppi, mit 32" WQHD mit 93 ppi identisch.
Einzig 27" WQHD ist um 14 ppi besser, da der Schnitt eher bei 107 ppi liegt.

Ich nutze am Hauptrechner eine UHD 43"LG 43 UD79-B und der hat 102 ppi.
Daneben habe ich noch einen 32" Philips-FHD-3D-Fernseher 32PFL5507K/12 als Monitor und einen 24" FHD von ASUS ML 248 an je einem anderen Rechner.

Zocken und Arbeiten mach ich jedoch fast nur noch am LG, da mich die Bildqualität sehr überzeugt hat und andere Auflösungen praktisch fast hinfällig wurden.
Alle andere PC haben andere sinnvolle Aufgaben, wobei ich jederzeit auch diese zusammen am LG gleichzeitig betreiben kann, da sich die Monitor-Software entsprechend einstellen läßt, nur wird die Auflösung dann für jeden einzelnen Desktop nur noch FHD im mindestens 21,5" Format.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

Die Entscheidung zwischen 27 und 32 Zoll sollte primär vom Sitzabstand, den verwendeten Programmen und den Spielen bestimmt werden.

Für Tabellenkalkulation sind die drei DIN A4-Dokumente eines UHD-Schirms auf 32 Zoll super.

Ich hab den hier, HDR ist natürlich nur fake, da es sich um eine Gamma-Korrektur handelt. Die Blickwinkel sind nicht ganz so gut, wenn man sehr nah dran sitzt. Es gibt auch keine Dreh-, Kipp- oder Neigefunktion, er ist nur für Leute ab 185cm wirklich gut geeignet. Technisch ist er sonst aber in Ordnung für den Preis:

BenQ EW3270U ab €' '369,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Solltest Du Shooter oder schnelle Rennspiele zocken, sind 27 Zoll WQHD sinnvoller. Du bekommst zwei DIN A4-Dokumente nebeneinander. Zumal auch UHD-Auflösung doppelt so fordernd für eine Grafikkarte ist.

27 Zoll und UHD hingegen ist was für absolute Adleraugen und man fängt dann an mit Skalierungen zu arbeiten, die nicht jedes Panel sauber hinbekommt.


----------



## bastian123f (11. November 2019)

Ich habe mir nach all den Jahren und auch Wochen langer Suche dann am Schluss diesen hier geholt:

https://www.amazon.de/Acer-DisplayPort-ZeroFrame-Design-Reaktionszeit-Auflösung/dp/B07G9J35CQ

Damit bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden.


----------

